# Weird Tools, unusual tools you own



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> What weird tools do you have?


 








no googlin'....~CS~


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> no googlin'....~CS~


Top of the line back scratcher? I've got a helluva itch


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a type S bushing remover around here someplace. I bought it from TRICO Industries back in the late 70's.
It seems odd that Trico would make somethang like that because they are into industrial lubrication systems.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

TattooMan said:


> Top of the line back scratcher? I've got a helluva itch


thread file

~CS~


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> thread file
> 
> ~CS~


I have used mine quite a bit. It really does a good job cleaning bolt threads! :thumbsup:

CS, thanks for posting my tool picture.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> I have used mine quite a bit. It really does a good job cleaning bolt threads! :thumbsup:
> 
> CS, thanks for posting my tool picture.


no prob Larm, glad you recognized the file ~CS~


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

One Milwaukee tool mcclary doesn't have :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> One Milwaukee tool mcclary doesn't have :laughing:


What is that? A handheld winch? I fibre cement shear? I cant see the pic on my phone.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Its a tubing facing tool that we use in our pipe fab shop.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> no prob Larm, glad you recognized the file ~CS~


You wouldn't believe the tools I have or have made. I'm always ridiculed about all my tools and tool boxes but who do the come to on the job? Me! :whistling2: :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Its a tubing facing tool that we use in our pipe fab shop.


Does that flare the pipe or trim it like a case trim tool in reloading ammo?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Does that flare the pipe or trim it like a case trim tool in reloading ammo?


Its set to cut flat and debur to either go into a compression fitting real nice or be welded to a block fitting. 

They make great spacers for mechanical stuff too.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Instep Crampons, stops bad weather being miserable weather and a few low voltage tools -


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> no googlin'....~CS~


I found one of those in some HV gear when we were installing it, what is it? Edit: answered!


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

chewy said:


> Instep Crampons, stops bad weather being miserable weather and a few low voltage tools -


I see Scotch lock (u lock) pliers and jacket strippers. Nice. What brand are the Scotch locks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not too many electricians own a transit, let alone one from the Eisenhower era.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can also unlock or start just 'bout anything on a job site.












And yes, I consider a good calculator a tool.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Holt said:


> I see Scotch lock (u lock) pliers and jacket strippers. Nice. What brand are the Scotch locks


Just generic ones, supply house wanted $120nzd for the 3M ones, I found some online for $19 with 1 box of 2 way locks and 1 box of 3 way locks so Im set if I want to start hacking im phone lines for sidework, haha. We scotch lock direct burial 100prs in Mushrooms.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

480, I thought I had a lot of keys! lol


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I can also unlock or start just 'bout anything on a job site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have just about that many keys to people's houses...:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


Got an Otis elevator key in there? Those are worth their weight in gold.

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> no googlin'....~CS~


I have three different ones.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> Got an Otis elevator key in there? Those are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> -John



Yep, as well as a Schindler & firefighter's keys.:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A lot of bump keys, nice!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TattooMan said:


> Top of the line back scratcher? I've got a helluva itch


I bought one in the hardware store.. like a tiny rake.. telescopic.. less than $5.00.. what a bargain.. :thumbup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ken what's the green colored tool on the tailgate. Never seen such as.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Ken what's the green colored tool on the tailgate. Never seen such as.


Nail puller.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Firefighters' key IS the greatest thing! I have a set myself that fit most elevators. 

Perks of the job.....


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a set of 3/8" and 1/4" tube benders like the HVAC control fitters for Johnson Service , Honeywell and MCC Powers used.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay not really that "strange" but these are the tools I use more than any others and might be a little different from other guys. 

Wiha, Terminal block driver, I have a customer who orders hundreds of Estop buttons and wants leads on them. the TB driver give a good solid feel and works really well. REALLY BORING job!








My main job is fixing honeywell light curtains and use mainly Wiha Pozidriv 2, Felo T-20 torx and a soldering iron.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Not unusual but I had to share when I saw my co worker pull this out. Before Fluke went yellow. And it still runs strong.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I picked this up off fleabay a few weeks ago. Ecobra Fiberglass pen, make contacts look like new


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

A few items here. Sorry it was getting dark.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

347sparky said:


> A few items here. Sorry it was getting dark.


What are things on the right. Hard to make out on an IPhone. Second from left comes in handy.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone know what these tools are for?


drsparky said:


>


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use this tool for taking out KO's in a recessed panel or the KO's with a slot for a screw driver in metal jem boxes..

Also works great for pulling recessed light rings over the old Atlite A148 & 149 series..


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Anyone know what these tools are for?


 
No idea. Fancy roller skate key collection?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Anyone know what these tools are for?


something to do with moustache tweezery?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

stuiec said:


> something to do with moustache tweezery?


 

No ?

Maybe to relieve nasal congestion ? 

 :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> No ?
> 
> Maybe to relieve nasal congestion ?
> 
> :laughing:


Dan Wesson handgun wrenches, you can swap out the barrel and take the gun completly apart with them. I know its odd tool but I thought there could be another Dan Wesson fan around here.
Chuck


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i have one of these on my dash>









~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And that concludes this thread folks. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

jrannis said:


> And that concludes this thread folks.
> 
> Have a nice day.


^^^^


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> i have one of these on my dash>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for tight customers?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, if you are keeping it on your dash, it's at least warmed up when it's inserted.

That one does look like a nose picker.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Well, if you are keeping it on your dash, it's at least warmed up when it's inserted.
> 
> That one does look like a nose picker.


 



I own a tool that does the same job , I have had it all my life !! :whistling2:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

This is for when clients don't pay up, different settings depending on the size of job.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Aegis said:


> This is for when clients don't pay up, different settings depending on the size of job.


A knuckleduster pistol!


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Firefighters' key IS the greatest thing! I have a set myself that fit most elevators.
> 
> Perks of the job.....


So where can I get a set


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

:whistling2:









It's one of those "just because" tools, not really a "need" for it.


----------

